Creating new fonts from classic Detroit signs - rmason
======
ahazred8ta
FONTS: Preserving Detroit's visual cultures -
[http://www.modeldmedia.com/devnews/GratiotAndRiopelle.aspx](http://www.modeldmedia.com/devnews/GratiotAndRiopelle.aspx)

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bluucat/gratiot-and-
rio...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bluucat/gratiot-and-riopelle-
type-foundry)

------
dang
I think we have a bug right now where some invalid URLs get replaced by an
empty string, instead of letting you know there's an error. Want to try to
repost this?

